# Gothic 2 ndr Lernpunkte Multiplikator



## Perseuz (18. August 2004)

hallo, Leute habe grade mal ein Tool gefunden mit dem man z.B. die Lernpunkte pro Stufe von 10 auf 20 oder 100 umstellen kann ich finde das macht das Spielen nach dem 3 mal nochmal richtig spannend da man alles Lernen kann, was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. August 2004)

Perseuz am 18.08.2004 02:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, Leute habe grade mal ein Tool gefunden mit dem man z.B. die Lernpunkte pro Stufe von 10 auf 20 oder 100 umstellen kann ich finde das macht das Spielen nach dem 3 mal nochmal richtig spannend da man alles Lernen kann, was meint ihr dazu ?


Naja, einmal habe ich G2+DNDR auch mit einem Superkrieger gespielt (15 LP anstatt 10 LP pro Level-Up), aber das war schon irgendwie blöde.
Am Anfang wurde man viel zu schnell viel zu stark und am Ende war man unnötigerweise noch stärker als man ohne die Modifikation ohnehin schon wäre.

Mir gefällt das Fertigkeitensystem von Gothic 2 ohne Add-On zwar erheblich besser, aber modifiziert war's dann IMO noch dämlicher zu spielen, als es im unveränderten Add-On sowieso schon ist.

*NDR-Custom*


----------



## Vordack (18. August 2004)

Ich bin gerade mitten im Addon, der Ork Krieger bei dem Teleporter vor der Stadt plättet mich immer noch, ich habe mittlerweile ca. 70 Stärke + 20 durch Ringe und 30 Einhänder.

Es ist sehr viel schwerer als das Original, gerade wegen den vielen Lernpunkten die man mehr braucht, aber ich finde es nicht unbedingt schlimmer.  Es braucht halt nur viel mehr Geduld bis man Stark genug ist in die Minenkolonie zu gehen.


Es gibt natürlich auch ein paar kleine Tricks die daß Leben erleichtern, die aber vom Entwickler "erlaubt" sind. Z.B. 


Spoiler



sich in ein  Schattenläufer/Schaf oder so zu verwandeln und so in die Burg in der Minenkolonie zu kommen ohne von den Orks gekillt zu werden. So kommt man als Paladin schnell and die bessere Söldnerrüstung ran. Danach sollte man sowieso erst die neue Welt machen um Erfahrung zu bekommen



edit: und kommt mir nicht mit "daß ist doch schon alt" und so, das weiß ich selbst.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. August 2004)

Vordack am 18.08.2004 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt natürlich auch ein paar kleine Tricks die daß Leben erleichtern, die aber vom Entwickler "erlaubt" sind. Z.B.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nein, nicht alt, sondern nur unnötig, da man mitten durch die Orks zur Ramme rennen kann ohne einen Kratzer abzubekommen. Immer mal wieder einen Haken schlagen und schon treffen die VIecher nicht.


----------



## Max_Power (18. August 2004)

Vordack am 18.08.2004 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade mitten im Addon, der Ork Krieger bei dem Teleporter vor der Stadt plättet mich immer noch, ich habe mittlerweile ca. 70 Stärke + 20 durch Ringe und 30 Einhänder.



wenn du schon n paar legale tricks anwendest, dann lock den ork zur stadtwache. die macht das schon. und wenn sie's nicht schafft, isser so platt, daß der kein problem mehr darstellt, wenn man n feuerball mit hat.


----------



## Vordack (18. August 2004)

Max_Power am 18.08.2004 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 18.08.2004 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ihn aber selber töten, außerdem ist er ne gute Möglichkeit, nach jedem Level/ nach jeder neuen Waffe zu testen wie sich meine Schlagkraft / Kampstil verbessert hat.

@Miffi -> ja, durch die Orks kann man durchrennen, aber ich habe es nicht geschaft, vom eingang in die alte Welt komplett bis hin zur Ramme zu kommen. Das war mir einfach zu hart.



> wenn du schon n paar legale tricks anwendest



Legale Tricks, cool, das hatte ich ursprünglich gesagt oder? Ums klar zu stellen, ich halte nichts von Cheaten, aber PRogrammierschwächen auszunutzen ist was anderes  Aber in "real life" wäre es ja auch möglich so vorzugehen. Sofern man da von rl reden kann LOL


----------



## Rinderteufel (18. August 2004)

Perseuz am 18.08.2004 02:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, Leute habe grade mal ein Tool gefunden mit dem man z.B. die Lernpunkte pro Stufe von 10 auf 20 oder 100 umstellen kann ich finde das macht das Spielen nach dem 3 mal nochmal richtig spannend da man alles Lernen kann, was meint ihr dazu ?



Da kann man auch einfach cheaten. :o
Da muss ich wenigstens nichts runterladen (wenn man Schwein hat, vielleicht noch inkluive Virus) und es geht schneller (einfach fix den Cheat-Modus aktivieren und Codes eingeben :o).


----------



## Homerclon (18. August 2004)

Rinderteufel am 18.08.2004 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Perseuz am 18.08.2004 02:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses Tool hat keine Viren(falls es das Tool ist das ich kenne, das kann ausserdem noch viel mehr als nur die LP pro LvlUp zu ändern), aber recht haste trotzdem, kann man sich auch gleich mit "normalen Cheats" am anfang 1000LP(oder mehr, je nach belieben) geben und mit dem CH(Charakter Helper) zum Gott machen.


----------



## redcrush (19. August 2004)

Perseuz am 18.08.2004 02:53 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, Leute habe grade mal ein Tool gefunden mit dem man z.B. die Lernpunkte pro Stufe von 10 auf 20 oder 100 umstellen kann ich finde das macht das Spielen nach dem 3 mal nochmal richtig spannend da man alles Lernen kann, was meint ihr dazu ?



bei diesem tool handelt es sich um ndrcustom.wen es interesiert,hier isses:

http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&release_id=74


EDIT : mhh,den link hat ja schon einer     na ist halt schon spät.hab ich wenigstens auch was gesagt.   und geh jetzt ins bett


----------



## ldrake (20. August 2004)

Vordack am 18.08.2004 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade mitten im Addon, der Ork Krieger bei dem Teleporter vor der Stadt plättet mich immer noch, ich habe mittlerweile ca. 70 Stärke + 20 durch Ringe und 30 Einhänder.



Hm, da stellst du dich aber dann nicht besonders geschickt an 
Eine einfache * lange * Waffe reicht und der Ork trifft dich kein einziges Mal, wenn du deine Angriffe und die von dem Ork halbegs gut berechnest.



> Es ist sehr viel schwerer als das Original, gerade wegen den vielen Lernpunkten die man mehr braucht, aber ich finde es nicht unbedingt schlimmer.  Es braucht halt nur viel mehr Geduld bis man Stark genug ist in die Minenkolonie zu gehen.



Hmm, ich denke nicht, dass man das Geduld nennen kann. Man sitzt ja nicht vorm PC und tut gar nichts. Das Original war ja zu einfach, jetzt sind die Kämpfe imho viel spannender.



> Es gibt natürlich auch ein paar kleine Tricks die daß Leben erleichtern, die aber vom Entwickler "erlaubt" sind. Z.B.
> 
> sich in ein  Schattenläufer/Schaf oder so zu verwandeln und so in die Burg in der Minenkolonie zu kommen ohne von den Orks gekillt zu werden.* So kommt man als Paladin schnell and die bessere Söldnerrüstung ran.* Danach sollte man sowieso erst die neue Welt machen um Erfahrung zu bekommen



Entweder du hast Paladin mit Söldner vertauscht, oder du hast Miliz mit Paladin und Mittlere Söldnerrüstung mit  Schwerer Milizrüstung vertauscht 


Und die neue Welt macht man für gewöhnlich *vor* dem Minental, da man sonst die Suchenden unmöglich besiegen kann.

[/quote]



> edit: und kommt mir nicht mit "daß ist doch schon alt" und so, das weiß ich selbst.



Was heißt "alt" ? Das ist nicht alt, sondern eigentlich ja als eine *offensichtliche* Option von Seiten der Entwickler, wie man in die Burg hineinkommt.  Die bracht man ja gar nicht *herausfinden*. Jeder durchschnittliche HonK wäre in der Lage das zu realisieren  .

mfG ldrake


----------



## Vordack (20. August 2004)

ldrake am 20.08.2004 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 18.08.2004 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> edit: und kommt mir nicht mit "daß ist doch schon alt" und so, das weiß ich selbst.



Was heißt "alt" ? Das ist nicht alt, sondern eigentlich ja als eine *offensichtliche* Option von Seiten der Entwickler, wie man in die Burg hineinkommt.  Die bracht man ja gar nicht *herausfinden*. Jeder durchschnittliche HonK wäre in der Lage das zu realisieren  .

mfG ldrake [/quote]

Wow, da will mich ja jemand zerfleischen 

zu dem Ork, kann sein dass ich zu blöd bin, aber er plättet mich immer. Ich habs schon mit Timings usw. versucht, aber ein Treffer von ihm und ich bin weg. Bei einem Oger oder so in der neuen Welt habe ich auch so lange probiert bis ichs raus hatte, nur beim Ork warte ich lieber noch ein bischen. Vielleicht gewöhnt er sich ja an mich da ich ihn  oft besuche und vielleicht trinken wir bal ein Täschen Tee zusammen, wer weis was die Entwickler sich noch haben einfallen lassen.

Zum Thema Geduld, doch, ich finde in gewisser Weise ist es das richtige Wort. Es gibt viele Spieler die sofort lospreschen wollen und mehr sehen wollen (besonders wenn man Gothic 2 ohne Addon schon gespielt hat), und diese Spieler müssen sich in Geduld üben bis sie Stark genug sind es doch zu schaffen.


Ich habe ne ganze Menge vertauscht, hier die richtige fassung:

sich in ein  Schattenläufer/Schaf oder so zu verwandeln und so in die Burg in der Minenkolonie zu kommen ohne von den Orks gekillt zu werden. So kommt man als Miliz  schnell and die bessere Milizrüstung ran 
Und das ist auch alles was man am anfang im Minental machen sollte.
Danach sollte man sowieso erst die neue Welt machen um Erfahrung zu bekommen, und erst danach mit dem Minental anfangen.

Besser so???




> Was heißt "alt" ? Das ist nicht alt, sondern eigentlich ja als eine *offensichtliche* Option von Seiten der Entwickler, wie man in die Burg hineinkommt.  Die bracht man ja gar nicht *herausfinden*. Jeder durchschnittliche HonK wäre in der Lage das zu realisieren  .



So offensichtlich ist es nicht wie du *Genie* behauptest. Ich bin mir sicher dass viele gar nicht darauf kommen, ganz einfach weil man so was aus andeen RPG's relativ selten gewohnt ist.

Und jetzt mach jemand anderen an.


----------



## Xychopath (22. August 2004)

Vordack am 20.08.2004 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ldrake am 20.08.2004 08:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, da will mich ja jemand zerfleischen 

zu dem Ork, kann sein dass ich zu blöd bin, aber er plättet mich immer. Ich habs schon mit Timings usw. versucht, aber ein Treffer von ihm und ich bin weg. Bei einem Oger oder so in der neuen Welt habe ich auch so lange probiert bis ichs raus hatte, nur beim Ork warte ich lieber noch ein bischen. Vielleicht gewöhnt er sich ja an mich da ich ihn  oft besuche und vielleicht trinken wir bal ein Täschen Tee zusammen, wer weis was die Entwickler sich noch haben einfallen lassen.

Zum Thema Geduld, doch, ich finde in gewisser Weise ist es das richtige Wort. Es gibt viele Spieler die sofort lospreschen wollen und mehr sehen wollen (besonders wenn man Gothic 2 ohne Addon schon gespielt hat), und diese Spieler müssen sich in Geduld üben bis sie Stark genug sind es doch zu schaffen.


Ich habe ne ganze Menge vertauscht, hier die richtige fassung:

sich in ein  Schattenläufer/Schaf oder so zu verwandeln und so in die Burg in der Minenkolonie zu kommen ohne von den Orks gekillt zu werden. So kommt man als Miliz  schnell and die bessere Milizrüstung ran 
Und das ist auch alles was man am anfang im Minental machen sollte.
Danach sollte man sowieso erst die neue Welt machen um Erfahrung zu bekommen, und erst danach mit dem Minental anfangen.

Besser so???




> Was heißt "alt" ? Das ist nicht alt, sondern eigentlich ja als eine *offensichtliche* Option von Seiten der Entwickler, wie man in die Burg hineinkommt.  Die bracht man ja gar nicht *herausfinden*. Jeder durchschnittliche HonK wäre in der Lage das zu realisieren  .



So offensichtlich ist es nicht wie du *Genie* behauptest. Ich bin mir sicher dass viele gar nicht darauf kommen, ganz einfach weil man so was aus andeen RPG's relativ selten gewohnt ist.

Und jetzt mach jemand anderen an. [/quote]

also ich muss sagen, ich hab erst dass minental (1. Besuch) durchgespielt 
bevor ich mir die neue welt angeschaut habe...


----------



## ldrake (24. August 2004)

Xychopath am 22.08.2004 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 20.08.2004 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, immer feste Druff  



> also ich muss sagen, ich hab erst dass minental (1. Besuch) durchgespielt
> bevor ich mir die neue welt angeschaut habe...


 
Ja, das habe ich beim ersten Mal Add Oz zocken auch gemacht, und dann war dieser berüchtigte Bug und ich konnte nicht mehr nach Jakendhar   

Außerdem sind die Suchenden dann ja, wie ich schon gesagt habe jedes Mal Plage und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind doch dann auch schon Drachensnapper in Jakendhar ! Das ist dann schätzungsweise wirklich kein Spaß mehr

mfG idrake


----------

